# HTE - Hitec Energy



## NettAssets (7 August 2006)

Anyone have any idea why the speeding notice.

there doesn't seem to be any new news on their site
http://www.hitec-energy.com.au

and cant find any more recent Anns.


----------



## ta2693 (4 May 2007)

This company has two projects
One has 4.7m ton 18.4% Mn
The other has 1.4m 24.3% Mn
Both JORC compliant. 
How is the grade and amount? Is it good?
Anyone here know how much its worth?
Or know which company has similar assets that could be used as reference or to compare?

Thanks


----------



## ta2693 (4 May 2007)

What is going on with this one? It is breakout with huge volume today.
It is supposed to be a dead share. but the volume of yesterday and today is huge. 
no news right now at all.
Does anyone here know any announcement or good new approaches?


----------



## ta2693 (6 May 2007)

I have check the website try to find some information about recent move.
My first impression is the website is very bad just like BYR. But that is ok.
I know what they are doing now. 
HiTec Energy Ltd is a Western Australian based company listed on the Australian Stock Exchange. *It is the world leader in EMD technology. * It has patented proprietary technology to produce consistently high quality, low cost EMD *using the world’s most advanced, socially and environmentally friendly process*. 

EMD (electrolytic manganese dioxide) provides portable electricity.  It is the *essential ingredient *in alkaline batteries (such as “AA cells”) that power a wide range of portable electronics. It is also an *essential ingredien*t in the lithium manganese battery that has become the leading technology for hybrid vehicle batteries. 

I like these word in bold. If it is true, I will buy some tomorrow.


----------



## ta2693 (7 May 2007)

Very strong start today. Give me no chance to enter, I want it below 2.2 cents.

Any chartist here can help me post a chart and give some analysis on its recent performance?


----------



## camaybay (7 May 2007)

ta2693 said:


> Very strong start today. Give me no chance to enter, I want it below 2.2 cents.
> 
> Any chartist here can help me post a chart and give some analysis on its recent performance?




Chart up to Friday close. 9dMA xing 30dMA.If the volume stays then it may be of interest.
Cheers
DYOR


----------



## ta2693 (7 May 2007)

One Chinese company is issuing new shares to fund its EMD producing upgrading project. the code of this Chinese company is 002125 xiangtan electrical and chemical co ltd which is a major EMD producer and hold around 10% of world EMD market.
HTE is the world leader in EMD technology.  It has patented proprietary technology to produce consistently high quality, low cost EMD using the world’s most advanced, socially and environmentally friendly process.. In order to service Asian battery manufacturer HTE has established an office in Hangzhou, China.
in latest quarterly report " further progress has been made .....discussion are continuing with all potential licensee ..."
Will HTE benefit from this news, very very likely. I do not know there is another company can provider the big Chinese producer that advanced technology. If the deal is with HTE, the gain would be very significant. Patent fee from 10% of world's EMD. 
The only thing I am conerning is HTE may ask too much. "taking time to secure the right arrangement will provide best outcome"
Chinese is not stupid and has the ability to develop their own technology. if HTE underestimate the ability of Chinese and think Chinese has no other choice other than accepting the high price, they may be proven to be wrong and blow the deal off.


----------



## ta2693 (7 May 2007)

The more I research this company, the more I like it. It is a provider of  technology and material. the price of MnO2 rise dramatically this year, HTE could also benefit from this. In latest activity report, it also mention a possible *significant* Jorc resource upgrade.


----------



## SIIVS (9 May 2007)

ta2693, with a share price just under, is it worth waiting to see if it falls a little more or buy now? 

The company itself seems interesting, just wondering do you know any information on "the electrofuel project"?

I'm quite intrigued yet the website provides little information, any info you would have be great.


----------



## ta2693 (9 May 2007)

SIIVS said:


> ta2693, with a share price just under, is it worth waiting to see if it falls a little more or buy now?
> 
> The company itself seems interesting, just wondering do you know any information on "the electrofuel project"?
> 
> I'm quite intrigued yet the website provides little information, any info you would have be great.




I do not know whether now is the best time to buy for you.  

HiTec Energy’s proposed Electrofuel Project in Port Hedland Major Project Facilitation (MPF) status.The proposed $237 million Electrofuel Project consists of the construction of a plant to produce high quality, low cost Electrolytic Manganese Dioxide (EMD) 
I think they gave up the project, because they did not mention in recent activity report. Now they focus on selling MnO2 ore and EMD technology to Chinese producer which is a low risk strategy from my point of view.


----------



## SIIVS (9 May 2007)

low risk, meaning little short term growth? if any at all. i just liked the concept but if they are going backwards no point investing i suppose
just thought it might be a good start as the share price is tiny


----------



## ta2693 (9 May 2007)

SIIVS said:


> low risk, meaning little short term growth? if any at all. i just liked the concept but
> just thought it might be a good start as the share price is tiny




If you do not want to take too much risk, you can wait the price above 200 days average, which is around 2.6c, but at the same time you gave up 30% gain. 

 "if they are going backwards no point investing i suppose" that is the history when the price was 10 to 15 cents. Right now it does not really matter as long as they can sell their patent or mn ore to Chinese, the price will break out. 
Everything at this moment is just guess, no strong evidence to show their current situation in China.


----------



## SIIVS (9 May 2007)

good point, might just test the waters with them then, 

i dont mind making a small loss if they will gain 30%


----------



## ta2693 (20 September 2007)

Finally it breaks out. It is a pay off time. 
That is the share I bet for tipping competition. It  always disappoints me. 
But today it shows its real face.


----------



## hypnotic (20 September 2007)

ta2693 said:


> Finally it breaks out. It is a pay off time.
> That is the share I bet for tipping competition. It  always disappoints me.
> But today it shows its real face.




No annoucement but up 25% today... unfortunately sold early... Anyone know any news on this??? otherwise are we going to see a speeding ticket??

Cheers,

Hypnotic


----------



## samt75 (6 May 2009)

Hi 
Does anyone know anything about this company or where they are going?
I thought they were meant to be getting contracts to supply materials for battery companies and now they are doing some joint venture with another mining company. I am a shareholder and have been for quite awhile.


----------



## samt75 (15 October 2009)

The company has changed it's code from HTE to MAS as of the 14th October.

[U]http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20091014/pdf/31lbh7lgm31j3m.pdf[/U]


----------

